

Microsoft Is Rumored to Be Building a New Browser That Is Not Internet Explorer - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/29/microsoft-is-rumored-to-be-building-a-new-browser-that-is-not-internet-explorer/

======
cafard
Cool. I don't have enough to support.

